# Kobe has a torn lunotriquetral ligament



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2011/12/21/kobe-out-vs-clippers/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I just found a piece of sky on the ground


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Now the shit has hit the fan. Most likely knowing Kobe he won't miss any games which also means his shot will be all ****ed up for a couple weeks until he makes the adjustments with it. 

This season is getting eerily familiar to past Lakers bad seasons.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

The end is near...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Now the shit has hit the fan. Most likely knowing Kobe he won't miss any games which also means his shot will be all ****ed up for a couple weeks until he makes the adjustments with it.
> 
> This season is getting eerily familiar to past Lakers bad seasons.


Kobe is tough but fan he's either fragile or terribly unlucky. Every year it's something else. Knee, finger, ankle, finger again, foot, wrist, finger again....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well in that preseason game, he fell pretty hard on his hand twice. Even if you say every season, he always plays. Guy is an ironman.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well in that preseason game, he fell pretty hard on his hand twice. Even if you say every season, he always plays. Guy is an ironman.


True but sometimes it would be better for him and the team if he rested and healed rather than play injured. It usually takes a few weeks for him to adjust and during that time period there's usually a bevvy of 5-25 type games because he doesn't alter his game at all for injuries.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If he sits too long, it's gonna be a long year for the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sit him a week I say.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Sit him a week I say.




We would probably start the season 0-5 if he misses a week since Bynum is out to.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@RamneetKB24: Good to hear. RT: @DuranLA Dr. Klapper added depending on severity of injury Kobe might only miss few days.”


..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If , God forbid, Kobe does have to miss time, do we pull the trigger on Gilbert Arenas?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

HKF said:


> If he sits too long, it's gonna be a long year for the Lakers.


It's already gonna be a long year for the Lakers...this could make it longer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We suck again!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If this was anybody other than Kobe the report would be "sprained wrist." But the Lakers PR department know just the buttons to push with you guys.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If you've never heard of it than it's not a vital ligament.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We're done.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Hopefully, it's not too severe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Dr. Klapper and another Dr also went on ESPN LA and said it's a type on injury you let heel by itself for about 3-4 weeks or it could stay with him for the rest of the season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Pinball said:


> Kobe is tough but fan he's either fragile or terribly unlucky. Every year it's something else. Knee, finger, ankle, finger again, foot, wrist, finger again....


I'd say he's done pretty solid on the injury front considering he's been playing a sport at a professional level for nearly half of his life.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Kobe is tough but fan he's either fragile or terribly unlucky. Every year it's something else. Knee, finger, ankle, finger again, foot, wrist, finger again....


Fragile Kobe lol could never say that about Kobe Vince Carter, Tmac yeah not Kobe just the rigors of playing in the league. Nothing serious that would be fragile and bad luck. 

But Kobe will soldier on will probably shoot it poorly for a while but I expect him to play and get us some wins in the process.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's going to be just fine.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

After last nights game, tape job, saying its not sore but "hurts" after the game....i dunno....starting to think Kobe might shut it down for a little bit. Every time he dunks it hurts, everytime he puts that hand on the floor to brace himself it hurts, and from what all the doctors are saying every time he shoots it hurts....ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did you listen to everything he said after he said it hurts? He's going to keep playing.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's fine.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I had a cousin who is in the millitary who had the exact same injury said it hurts like hell. He said the pain will be constant for a good while especially if he doesn't immobilize it for a peruid if time. He said it will eventually stop aching and cause his grip to weaken alittle bit .


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Did you listen to everything he said after he said it hurts? He's going to keep playing.


...because Kobe always admits the degree of pain when they happen to him :sigh:

Maybe he can but I think of it like he's a boxer, sometimes the corner has to throw in the towel to save the fighter from themselves. "No mas" is still talked about to this day, fighters dont stop their own fights.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> These days, over Bryant's right wrist also rests a fat postgame ice wrap roughly the size of rookie guard Andrew Goudelock, Bryant trying in vain to minimize swelling after acting on the court as if there isn't a torn ligament in there.
> 
> *Bryant has been taking a numbing injection to that wrist before every game* in hopes of performing normally. Yes, it's that bad.
> 
> ...


http://www.ocregister.com/sports/bryant-334275-brown-wrist.html

This is bad....so bad that he can't surprise white bi***s and whip it out :banghead:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Until this is better he should look to pass to the post and cut.


----------

